# How old are you?



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

*How old are you?*​
Under 1541.47%16-204516.54%21-257728.31%26-306624.26%31-353813.97%36-40217.72%41-45124.41%46-5093.31%51-5500.00%56-6000.00%61-6500.00%66 and over00.00%


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

Just out of interest - poll on ages - I'd guess the majority of the board to be 20-30.....lets see.....


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

im 23


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

Ok, 28......


----------



## Mr H (Nov 14, 2005)

iam 31!!


----------



## gazmatrix (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm 26 but still feel like 18 :beer1:


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

23


----------



## dirtride (Jan 19, 2005)

31 here


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

19:lift:


----------



## Stu (Jan 22, 2005)

22


----------



## Nev (Dec 13, 2004)

26


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

27, I had to ask the wife this one, dam brain doesnt work as well as it did.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

42............but feel 24 and look about 34


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm 36, internal organs of a pensioner, moody as a teenager and as sensible as an 8 year old, I'm still waiting for my super powers to start working.

My Mrs says they have started but I don't think the abilty to expell toxic gas from my anus at will is a super power.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am 35 but i have the looks and the stamina of a 21yr old......


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

I am 27 but have the looks and body of a 80 yr old


----------



## Old Man GABA (Jul 24, 2003)

At least samurai69 is older than me, just


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

wait till you find out how old winger and hacks are  o/j


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

28 but feel 50 if only i could sleep:tongue10:


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

23 and I feel Old!


----------



## particleastro (Aug 18, 2004)

24, 25 in March.


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

22 actual age

10 mental age!!!!


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

^^ lol here


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

24!!


----------



## Techknow (Nov 2, 2005)

28, and going grey, aaaggghhhhh !!!


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

22


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

19 in 2 weeks.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

31 this month

actually thinking about it, it was back on the 5th and no one said happy birthday!!!!


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

25, although I've been claiming to be 23 for for the past two years.


----------



## Ultimate Buzz (Feb 11, 2005)

32 and look 28 apparently


----------



## Techknow (Nov 2, 2005)

happy birthday jimmy, :beer1:

didn't know mate.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

22


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

31 years young!!!

Wade


----------



## lisa1436114506 (Oct 11, 2005)

A sping chick at 21 but i look about 16


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Techknow said:


> happy birthday jimmy, :beer1:
> 
> didn't know mate.


 :bounce:  :bounce:  :bounce:


----------



## leek85 (Oct 13, 2005)

27....but after last night...i feel about 200!


----------



## mr big (Jul 28, 2005)

oh no im the baby!!!!!!  17 btw


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

mr big said:


> oh no im the baby!!!!!!  17 btw


haha! i used to be but not anymore :bounce:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lisa said:


> A sping chick at 21 but i look about 16 *stone*


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

DB said:


>


lmao Db....

Not exactly going to impress going round saying things like that is it?

....Lisa, i love fat women


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

30 but I only look 29


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

I seriously couldnt remember had to ask my mum, 26 apparently


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

24 feel about 40


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

39 feel like a 18 year old, just can't find a willing one.


----------



## Pete1436114491 (Nov 3, 2003)

31 this week. But it changes pretty much on an annual basis I've found.

Happy Birthday Jimmy!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

I think i feel my age...dont know if i look it though..think i look older, wish i looked bloody younger though....


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

33 .........

(i got here too late and all the best jokes have been done)


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

He He


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Tht's coz ur an old git, lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

romeo69 said:


> Tht's coz ur an old git, lol


like he said all the *good* jokes have gone


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

DB said:


> like he said all the *good* jokes have gone


cheers bro ....you got my back!!


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

RAIKEY said:


> cheers bro ....you got my back!!


you know DB always at the back door

 :rolleye11


----------



## mitch1436114502 (Jun 13, 2005)

22 years young ! :bounce:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm 25 but everyone always thinks I'm 30 

Must have had a hard life I suppose:axe:


----------



## lisa1436114506 (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks babe............. hes only jealous coz he mite be 22 but he looks about 40 and wished he weigh 16st not 10, lol remember u mite post pics of urself but i really know wot u look like. mwa xx


----------



## shovel man (Aug 26, 2004)

im nearly as old as grass


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lisa said:


> Thanks babe............. hes only jealous coz he mite be 22 but he looks about 40 and wished he weigh 16st not 10, lol remember u mite post pics of urself but i really know wot u look like. mwa xx


 mg: :hurt: :ban: ^^

your sister dont seem to mind :rolleye11


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

LOL


----------



## Johnny bravo (Nov 1, 2005)

i am 27 as well still feel like a teenager and if you ask my mrs I act like one to


----------



## jimmy c (Oct 16, 2005)

25 and seriously had to think bout one lol


----------



## BigDom (Sep 1, 2006)

im only 18


----------



## ewokbowes (Apr 27, 2006)

My mum says im this many 23 ( i can't count :crazy: )


----------



## tony 33 (Feb 9, 2006)

am 34 and like jonny bravo said act like teenager(ask my other half too)


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

47 but act like a teen ager.


----------



## NHB (Jan 23, 2007)

I am 16.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

i am 19 maturity of a 16 year old fitneess of an 80 and a labido as big as effiel tower


----------



## 100 (Jan 5, 2007)

It's better to start training while your young and that way it'll be second nature when your older.


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

im 26 but have the joints of a 60 year old "ouch"


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

im 22 but feel a lot younger


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

25


----------



## DannyBoy81 (Jun 13, 2006)

25


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

19.. Don't know if I posted this already?? lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

25, but feel 35...............


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

25 with the kidneys of a 90 year old alcoholic


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Magic Torch said:


> 25, but look 65...............


:rolleye11


----------



## craigybabes (Feb 12, 2006)

33 years young


----------



## kevthompson (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm 27


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

16 and proud lol


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

22


----------



## j.m. (Sep 11, 2006)

Im 15.

Put it in the under 15 catagory because the next one starts at 16.

Im the youngest up to now.


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

24


----------



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

21 but everyone thinks im about 18 by the way i look.


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

i'm 17 but i look older


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Scottswald said:


> i'm 17 but i look older


Cool.


----------



## Ziricote (Feb 18, 2007)

21 although I've been compared to an OAP.


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

They say you're as old as the woman you feel!Well my Mrs is the same age as me so thats pi**ed on my bonfire...30


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

41 but only look 61mg: :lift:


----------



## abec1989 (Oct 4, 2005)

Im 17


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

I am 19 but eh i am gonna turn 20 in two weeks


----------



## SARGE (Feb 27, 2007)

been advertizing sweetcorn for so long i cant remember lol


----------



## lukey (Dec 22, 2005)

44 coming up and counting!!!! thought there were more oldies on the board than this!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Dam this thread is old. Some of you have aged 2 years since it started!! Yes ladies that means you. 

I'm 28, shoulders are falling apart, looks of a greek god and libido of a vibrator plug into the wall!! 

And my 30th is next year, though end of the year it still sounds terrible!!


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

39, still a handsome m*** fu*** lol


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

FFS!

this is a never endind thread,....

leave it a year and post again!!!!

ha ha ha ha,..

gonna save me sen the bother now,...hang on!,...

i,m 34

35

36

37

38

39

40

there,..!

i wont have to bother again for a few years now,.....

lol


----------



## Keyser Soze (Dec 12, 2005)

paulo said:


> 39, still a handsome m*** fu*** lol


That's the thing with training, it keeps your good looks. Take De Niro - as handsome at 58 as he was when he did 'Taxi Driver' at 33, plus some grey hairs and lines of course.

Keyser.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Is that why you are so ugly and fat then?

Chin up bro the young chicks dig a bloke with money


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Magic Torch said:


> Is that why you are so ugly and fat then?
> 
> Chin up bro the young chicks dig a bloke with money


pmsl!

awwwww Jamie my son....

your gonna get told off for that!....


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

RAIKEY said:


> pmsl!
> 
> awwwww Jamie my son....
> 
> your gonna get told off for that!....


Its ok he knows I love him really :blowme:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

RAIKEY said:


> pmsl!
> 
> awwwww Jamie my son....
> 
> your gonna get told off for that!....


LMFAO yeah i think he will get his lil bum spanked for that comment!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

play nice boyz we all seen him and we know he speaks the truth.....

when lookin thru a circus mirror


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

How old do you think I am based on these pictures taken 2 months ago.



Please be honest.


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

Magic Torch said:


> Is that why you are so ugly and fat then?
> 
> Chin up bro the young chicks dig a bloke with money


Look whose talking... with that avatar of yours. Surely you can find a better looking chick than that one.

tsk tsk tsk


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

Peg said:


> How old do you think I am based on these pictures taken 2 months ago.
> 
> View attachment 9451
> View attachment 9453
> ...


18...what do i win??? lol

i am really crap and guessing ages you look good on it whatever it is though 

Ben


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

ROTFL

Honest, it is not one of those trick questions women ask men for vanity's sake where no matter what the men says they are doomed.

I am comfortable with my age.

I just wanted to get honest opinions about the pictures.

Thanks, TypeR.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Peg said:


> How old do you think I am based on these pictures taken 2 months ago.
> 
> View attachment 9451
> View attachment 9453
> ...


Well, I would say about 3 years older than myself judging by the picture.

Do you want me to guess your weight now too?

What percent bodyfat?

Bust size?


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

Nah, just guess my age by the pictures.

It's a study I'm doing about aging.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Now come on, everyone knows you should NEVER guess a female's age - that is just asking for a spanked ass


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> Now come on, everyone knows you should NEVER guess a female's age - that is just asking for a spanked ass


Well, never tried that one before but I am game to give it a whack:whip: :crutch:


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

Hackskii said:


> Well, never tried that one before but I am game to give it a whack


Hahahahah, Hackskii, nice way to look at it.

Magictorch, I would agree that the majority of women would not want their age guessed. I've never been in the majority.  Our own self perception is usually different from those around us. I like a reality check once in a while and so that is why I ask. I ask also just to give a bit of variety to the thread's yearly topic.

You can say I'm 78 or 102 years old if you think that is what you see in the pictures.

But I really want your *honest* opinion.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Peg said:


> You can say I'm 78 or 102 years old if you think that is what you see in the pictures.
> 
> But I really want your *honest* opinion.


I'd guess late thirties, very early forties. Now your turn, how old do I look in my avatar? I know I look like a saddlebag with eyes though!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Peg said:


> But I really want your *honest* opinion.


old enough to know better than to fish for compliments....  

and i am joking peg,.....

so no need to make me look stupid with a long intelligent comeback...

i manage quite well looking stupid with out any help thankyou very much....

ha ha ha,.  .


----------



## lukey (Dec 22, 2005)

I think nine pack and Peg both look around the same age, both around 40 although maybe nine pack a little older. Funnily enough though, i always imagined peg to be a lot older than that until i saw the pics!


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Looks can be deceiving, I'm 37. The face looks wrinklier when I'm in show condition. Still, close to 40 anyway. My wife has eleven years on me & looks younger. Feck.


----------



## lukey (Dec 22, 2005)

It must be the short hair cut nine pack, I always compare others age to myself (Im now 44) and thought you were around my age..ooops sorry!


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Yup, that's it, the hair. That's what makes me look old......

This was me aged 30. It's been a tough seven years!


----------



## JimmyJames (May 3, 2007)

38 but feel/act 28ish


----------



## donza (Dec 8, 2006)

28


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

Lukey said:


> Funnily enough though, i always imagined peg to be a lot older than that until i saw the pics!


 Why did you think I was older? Curious for my study on aging not because of vainity. It was a nice compliment, I will have to admit. 



ninepack said:


> Looks can be deceiving, I'm 37. The face looks wrinklier when I'm in show condition. Still, close to 40 anyway. My wife has eleven years on me & looks younger. Feck.


You told too soon.

My first thought was that you were around 36 give or take a few years.

There is alot to be said for what is seen in the eyes.



Raikey said:


> old enough to know better than to fish for compliments....
> 
> and i am joking peg,.....
> 
> ...


LOL!! We all fish for compliments, Raikey. Let's face it you enjoy being known for your humor and wit on this board not to mention your body is in great shape.

You are not stupid, Raikey. You are a charming gentleman. Thank you.

But, I was not fishing for compliments.

I wanted this "How Old Are You" thread to become a bit more than just stating ages.

I'll be 51 this week.

Age is a relative thing.

In my mind I still have the vitality of a 25 year old with the wisdom of the ancient.

I honestly stopped being vain about age after 21.

I am finding that as the years march on, the body will follow the mind. The mind understands that a "classic" will need a bit more maintenance by definition of age, but it does not mean the coachwork and chassis is relegated to the junk yard and is useless which tends to be society's view of growing old as if age was a stigma of some sort. 

You are as you think.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Im a classic


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

suddenly I dont feel so old thanks all im 37


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Peg said:


> You told too soon.
> 
> My first thought was that you were around 36 give or take a few years.
> 
> There is alot to be said for what is seen in the eyes.


In my case, the wisdom behind the eyes belies the vaccuum between the ears! 

The eyes thing is true. Your pic of your eyes is a great example. If I were behind you in traffic, I'd probably do the typical bloke thing & try to get past to see more than just your eyes in the mirror! I think that chronological age is irrelevant, physical age (if you've looked after yourself that is) and your mental approach are where you will show it most. My wife says she's as old as the man she feels............


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

hackskii said:


> Im a classic


A classic what?


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

29 years glad to have made it this far anything else is a bonus from now on:confused:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nine Pack said:


> A classic what?


Car of course.... 

With the big horsepower but no luxeries... 

Bad suspension:eek:

Decent Interior:rolleyes:

Too loud Sound System with bad music:eek:

Not Dependablemg:

But has some class as that was how I was raised (been slapped alot).:beer1:


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Nine Pack said:


> My wife says she's as old as the man she feels............


so how old is that bloke who came to mend the washing machine the other day then...?

    

(3 "i love you's" just to make sure you know i,m playing lol)


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

Such charming banter so late in my evening.... ermmm early morning.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

RAIKEY said:


> so how old is that bloke who came to mend the washing machine the other day then...?
> 
> 
> 
> (3 "i love you's" just to make sure you know i,m playing lol)


When I put that post up I knew it would get this kind of response from someone.

Funnily enough I was in when they came, not my wife & it was an 18 year old female washing machine engineer :tongue10:


----------



## pauluk27 (Oct 19, 2006)

:beer1:

erm, im 28 today actually!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

pauluk27 said:


> :beer1:
> 
> erm, im 28 today actually!


I'm 26 today!


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

Well, Happy B'day to the both of you!

http://www.myfreegraphics.com">







</a>​


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Nine Pack said:


> When I put that post up I knew it would get this kind of response from someone.
> 
> Funnily enough I was in when they came, not my wife & it was an 18 year old female washing machine engineer :tongue10:


ha even better then Nine eh ??,...!?

anyway this raises another issue re. "self perception of age"

the question probably only applies to doddering old fcukers like me,,,

(and certainly not wanting to ressurect Keyser's ,frankly sickening "dirty old mans club" thread)

but,...

1. does anyone get attention from anyone a lot younger than themselves,...and....

2. do you get an ego boost from it?...(does it make you feel young and "competetive" again

or

3. do you think the person just see's the body, and so discount the attention.

(or do you just obliterate its pasty and dont get too deep about it all,..)


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

LMAO Raikey!! You need to get out more, mate! lol.

The thought pattern in your head is unreal - lmao!!


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

RAIKEY said:


> ha even better then Nine eh ??,...!?
> 
> anyway this raises another issue re. "self perception of age"
> 
> ...


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

Well, I suspect my full answer would need to go in the male animal or the powder room.

but



Raikey said:


> 1. does anyone get attention from anyone a lot younger than themselves,...and....
> 
> Yes,
> 
> ...


It can be difficult for a woman to "age" in our society of youthfulness that is propagated by the pervasive cosmetic industry which says anything past a certain chronological age becomes less sexually appealing for a man.

*Is a woman's femininity or a man's masculinity based solely on the body which ages? *

*
How does that perception of age gaps change over time? Why does it change?*

*
*


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

mmmm

as for girls looking at the mind.......

my "mind" must be spread thinly across my chest,stomach and groin area then,....

cos from experience i find that girls seem to make a decision virtually instantly (much like blokes), based on physical apperance

for example,...

i have had to delete MYSPACE for such reasons,...

without even a mention of character,sense of humour,or even a visit to the cinema, girls (and a few blokes lol) would message me asking for all kinds of mucky stuff.

now me being the gent that i am,..politly declined such offers....


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Lucky u, most i get is the odd bloke ask for a hour with me in the ring and offering gd money for it, maybe a thing for u young chap i even have ur entance music for u ( right said fred me thinks)


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

romeo69 said:


> Lucky u, most i get is the odd bloke ask for a hour with me in the ring and offering gd money for it, maybe a thing for u young chap i even have ur entance music for u ( right said fred me thinks)


ha ha ha ok Mick!!

but when you say blokes offer you money for an hour *"in the ring"* ......

i think you may be misinterpreting their offer......OMG!!!

i got your entrance music for such an event too ,,,,,,

"Ring of fire" by Jonny cash,......

(plus anyway,......everyone knows i,m far too sexy for my shirt)


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

I suspect that today's younger women will think body image because their minds are not mature enough to question the media's agenda and have been programmed to believe that anything but the perfect "air brushed" body is a step down and inferior and therefore not trophy status worthy.

You, Raikey, do have one of those status worthy bodies.

It will depend on what the woman is seeking.

If she is seeking that pasty smashing and status trophy to use for her own vanity, then I bet the body will come first. To catch the attention of an older man, tells a young girl she is a woman.

Also, many young women I've spoken to want the older man because they assume that the older man is more mature than the man her same age or younger. On that assumption, a woman may focus on the body because in her mind the maturity and age of the man is already decided.

If she is seeking a long term relationship or a friendship then she will look first to the mind and then the body.


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Lol u silly old sod, it's not as bad as it sounds, it's a case of they just want 2 touch u and be put in holds, to put it simple u kick the poo out of them for gd money.


----------



## lukey (Dec 22, 2005)

peg, I thought you were older than your picture mainly because of your name and the way you construct you sentences. I always thought you were over fifty until i saw the pics which made me change my view.

this isnt meant to sound patronising, but you have the writing style and tone of someone who i imagine to be "old". Peg, or Peggy is an older name and not something i would associate with someone in their twenties


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

Not patronizing at all.

I think it is perceptive.

Thanks for answering my question.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

romeo69 said:


> Lol u silly old sod, it's not as bad as it sounds, it's a case of they just want 2 touch u and be put in holds, to put it simple u kick the poo out of them for gd money.


oh yeah !

i heard of this!

it was on euro trash or sin cities a while ago,....

but isnt that normally blokes who seek the female wrestlers,....

i never knew there was a male following,.....

hey Mick,...we should team up and make some brass,....ha ha ha

you seem to know a fair bit about it mate??????...

anything you wanna share with the board?....

lol,,,,:lift:


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

only tht i know of some ladys tht have done this and yes it's very tempting.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

RAIKEY said:


> 1. does anyone get attention from anyone a lot younger than themselves,...and.... Yes, sometimes
> 
> 2. do you get an ego boost from it?...(does it make you feel young and "competetive" again No, I wonder if she is looking for someone to take care of her or wants something in return for financial gain. Young women that look at older guys in my view are looking for money.
> 
> ...





Peg said:


> It can be difficult for a woman to "age" in our society of youthfulness that is propagated by the pervasive cosmetic industry which says anything past a certain chronological age becomes less sexually appealing for a man.
> 
> *Is a woman's femininity or a man's masculinity based solely on the body which ages? **no*
> 
> ...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

lukey said:


> peg, I thought you were older than your picture mainly because of your name and the way you construct you sentences. I always thought you were over fifty until i saw the pics which made me change my view.
> 
> this isnt meant to sound patronising, but you have the writing style and tone of someone who i imagine to be "old". Peg, or Peggy is an older name and not something i would associate with someone in their twenties


But her real name is not Peg.

She is a teacher by trade.

She does construct her sentences very nicely with some articulate writing.


----------



## Conrad1436114525 (Mar 3, 2007)

only 19


----------



## ajfitness (Mar 13, 2007)

21, still a yung un! lol.


----------



## Disturbed (May 28, 2007)

13, i'll be 14 in October


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

18 :/


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Blinking 'eck, this is an old thread!! I replied to this when i had just turned 24...im not far off being the wrong side of 25 (thats 26 years old)

Since then i have sold my house, completed my degree, moved away, got engaged, set a date for the wedding, bought a new house, and will be moving back home in 6 weeks time!!


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

NikiE said:


> Blinking 'eck, this is an old thread!! I replied to this when i had just turned 24...im not far off being the wrong side of 25 (thats 26 years old)
> 
> Since then i have sold my house, completed my degree, moved away, got engaged, set a date for the wedding, bought a new house, and will be moving back home in 6 weeks time!!


Add another 10 years to that Nickie, i know what you're like, lol

i am 17, 18 in september


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Scottswald said:


> Add another 10 years to that Nickie, i know what you're like, lol
> 
> i am 17, 18 in september


Youve lost me....


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Scottswald said:


> Add another 10 years to that Nickie, i know what you're like, lol


How can you know what someones like if you have only been on the forum a couple months and just seen what they post occasionally?


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

ah24 said:


> How can you know what someones like if you have only been on the forum a couple months and just seen what they post occasionally?


its the pms he keeps sending... mg:


----------



## Venetia (Jun 26, 2006)

25 today!! woo hoo! getting old!


----------



## Karlusdavius (Jun 25, 2007)

19


----------



## TheShow (Jun 7, 2007)

Peg said:


> How old do you think I am based on these pictures taken 2 months ago.
> 
> View attachment 9451
> View attachment 9453
> ...


You Look 47 Honestly


----------



## mybestway (Jun 27, 2007)

hello im new here im 23 years old


----------



## pauluk27 (Oct 19, 2006)

mybestway said:


> hello im new here im 23 years old


Welcome to the forum mate. Its nice and relaxed here. Any help, just ask.


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

NikiE said:


> its the pms he keeps sending... mg:


*STALKER RIGHT THERE*


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

26


----------



## TCB (Jun 26, 2007)

Peg said:


> How old do you think I am based on these pictures taken 2 months ago.
> 
> View attachment 9451
> View attachment 9453
> ...


I was going to say late 30's, feck you've aged well, i'm 41 by the way, and starting to feel it!


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Other than offo, whos the other under 15?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

J.M i think.


----------



## the rock (Jul 11, 2007)

24.....!


----------



## mybestway (Jun 27, 2007)

23

:gun::gun:

:gun::gun:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

mybestway said:


> 23 :gun:


Did you not already say that??



mybestway said:


> hello im new here im 23 years old


----------



## mondeo.man662 (Jul 15, 2007)

21 peeps


----------



## steve.t (May 20, 2007)

nearly 38 but feel the same as when mid twenties, exept the knees: 37 going on 50!


----------



## bigden (Jul 16, 2007)

im 18 but still feel and look like am 15 lol


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

I am 80 but fell 36 is that good


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm 26 and 5'7 and 12.5 stone


----------



## MESSY_UK (Sep 27, 2004)

I'll be 23 this December, i feel damn old.


----------



## NGW (Jul 29, 2007)

32 for me will be 33 this fridaymg:


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

40 at the moment... 41 in september..


----------



## Poison Ivy (Jul 25, 2007)

30 here ! Lets see if people are right when they say in ur 30s are meant to be the most fun  time will tell lol !


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Poison Ivy said:


> 30 here ! Lets see if people are right when they say in ur 30s are meant to be the most fun  time will tell lol !


30's are great, never had so much money in my life and had such a good time.

Im in my upper 40's now and they are pretty cool too.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

im 23


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

46


----------



## oggy1992 (Aug 13, 2007)

15 ooo yea im young :bounce:  :gun::gun::beer1:


----------



## ianp (Aug 13, 2007)

well i'm only 40


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Im 22 and my i share my B-Day with UK muscle


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

18


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

This is the 3rd best poll on UK-M, after "Who would bleed the most out of Daps and Offo if they cut their finger", and "Who was weaned off the 'teet' late in life, Liam or Raikey"


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm 45 and will be 46 in a week


----------

